# How is the GA showcase in Florida?



## youthsportsugghhh (Apr 17, 2021)

Good competitive games between clubs that have been playing for months v those that are just getting back going? Weather not being troublesome? How much school are girls missing?


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 17, 2021)

Solid competition all around- watching some great games. Players are focused, seem proud to be a part of the GA. Apparel vendor selling like crazy!

Weather has been beautiful- some broken cloud cover, high 70s to mid 80’s.  Nice breeze blowing (thankfully) to minimize effect of humidity.

Can only speak for my daughter re school- she zoomed in on Friday. Playing Monday and then heading home so she’ll probably miss school that day. 

All


----------



## happy9 (Apr 17, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Solid competition all around- watching some great games. Players are focused, seem proud to be a part of the GA. Apparel vendor selling like crazy!
> 
> Weather has been beautiful- some broken cloud cover, high 70s to mid 80’s.  Nice breeze blowing (thankfully) to minimize effect of humidity.
> 
> ...


We are seeing some good games and some not so good games - kinda like every showcase.  I've been paying attention to how it's being run, facilities, etc.  So far the GA has been a great host.  The IMG facilities are top notch and the refereeing has been excellent.  I suppose after the Texas weather debacle, this is their first real showing.  Weather may be an issue over the next few days but won't have Texas consequences.

I've heard  there have been some minor glitches with the livestream, but nothing that hasn't been fixed immediately.  Feedback I've gotten back from family/friends who are watching on the live stream is that the platform has been rather stable and user friendly.  

Plenty of non D1 coaches in attendance as well as a sighting or two of YNT scouts.  

School is a bust, will miss 2 days - not the end of the world.


----------

